# Bewegungsmelder und WAGO +24V schalten?



## KillADackl (7 März 2018)

Hi Leute,

ich suche nach einer kreativen Lösung:

ich möchte meine Lampen über Bewegungsmelder / PIR Sensoren steuern.
Ich weiss von einem Bekannten, daß dieser das über Thermokon - Sensoren steuert.
Diese kosten aber um die 150 Muscheln. 

Jetzt habe ich zwei andetre Sensoren getestet, bei Amazon:

*Gazechimp Automatische DC 12V-24V Infrarot-PIR-Bewegungssensor Schalter Für LED-Licht Glühlampen Energiesparlampen - Weiß*

und

*EV 12/ 24 Volt Bewegungsmelder Titan Mobi 180° Lbm 1 Stück, Weiß, 16927*

funktionieren..... Schalten aber nur die -24V, das bekommt ein Digitaler Eingang auf der Wago natürlich nicht mit.

Ich würde aber gerne die +24 V aus dem Ausgang schaltbar machen und diesen auf einen Eingang auf der Wago legen. Da liegt aber immer ein Dauerplus.
Über ein Relais funktioniert das, ist aber dann natürlich ein Umweg, komplizierter und kostet eben das Relais und den Platz für das Relais zusätzlich.

Hat da noch jemand eine andere kreative Idee wie das nur mit den Bewegungsmeldern umzusetzen ist? Der Preisunterschied ist natürlich enorm.

Danke schonmal vorab für eure Anregungen!!!

Viele Grüße!!!!!


----------



## Methi (7 März 2018)

Du könntest negativ schaltende Eingänge verwenden, bspw. 750-408 oder -409


----------



## KillADackl (7 März 2018)

Jawoll, danke, ich glaube, das ist genau das, was ich brauche!!!!
Gibts hier keinen Küsschen-Smiley? 
Dann müsste die *750-1407 *die richtige Klemme sein für 16 Eingänge negativ schaltend?
4 sind mir etwas zu wenig. Und davor müsste ich denn eine Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme setzten nicht wahr?


----------



## Methi (7 März 2018)

Sollte auch mit einer 16-fach Klemme gehen.
Ob du eine Potentialvervielfältigungsklemme brauchst, musst du selber entscheiden und hängt von deiner Verdrahtungsart ab. Man kann das Potential auch über normale Reihenklemmen "verteilen"


----------



## Passion4Automation (7 März 2018)

Falls es auch Präsenzmelder sein dürfen, schau Mal nach 24 V Melder von EPV, kostet 1 Stück ca nen Fuffi.


----------



## KillADackl (8 März 2018)

Auch hübsch und eine echte Alternative wenn das in der WAGO funktioniert!


----------



## ohm200x (9 März 2018)

Leider mit klickerndem Relais, aber sonst genial. 

Findet 18er Serie
18.31.0.024.0300

Seit drei Jahren am Start. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Schippi23 (15 März 2018)

Hallo!

Ich klinke mich hier auch mal mit ein. Ich habe auch vor mein Haus mit einer SPS (Siemens S7 1200) zu automatisieren. Am Samstag bau ich sie ein 

Bin auch auf der Suche nach 24V Bewegungs- bzw. Präsentzmeldern für den Deckeneinbau.

Ich kann im Netz einfach nichts ordentliches finden 

Kann mir jemand welche vorschlagen?


----------



## Fozzy (16 März 2018)

Sieht bei mir ähnlich aus (nur das ich eine Beckhoff SPS habe  ).

Bisher auch nur den Finder PM gefunden. 
Weis aber nicht ob mich auf dauer dieses klacken stört.


----------



## ohm200x (16 März 2018)

Esylux kann ich auch empfehlen. 
Gerade die Mini Serie ist fein.
Seit 2010 im Einsatz. 

Haben auch 24V Modelle. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KillADackl (16 März 2018)

Hier die sollen wohl gut funktionieren. Aber eben teuer:
https://www.thermokon.de/produkte/helligkeit-bewegung/bewegungsmelder/rdi/
Ich bin auch noch irgendwie zu blöd die Engangsklemmen negativ schaltend zu verdrahten...


----------



## DerPaul (19 März 2018)

Kannst auch diesen Herrn fragen: http://www.kreuzers.home.dic.at/elektronik/E_24V_BWM.php

Habe ich mir auch bestellt... Funktionieren gut! Und schaltet schön auf meine WAGO Steuerung... 
Einfach anschreiben und Kostenvoranschlag geben lassen...


----------



## KillADackl (5 April 2018)

Ganz kurze Rückmeldung nochmal: mit den negativ schaltenden Eingangsklemmen funktioniert das hervorragend! Jetzt noch die preiswerten Sensoren in einem schönen Gehäuse und alles ist perfekt!


----------

